# sewing/embroidery machines



## ctomosky (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi, 

It has been a while since I've been on, but I was wondering if you might have any recommendations for a sewing/embroidery machine. I currently have a Husqvarna Viking Designer 1 machine, but it only takes 3.5 floppy discs. So no new patterns at all. I would like to upgrade. I have been looking at the HV Ruby Royale, but I am worried about the many negative reviews HV is getting. I am also looking at the Janome Memory Craft 500e, but am concerned that it is an embroidery only machine. I need it to do regular sewing as well. I have been getting into quilting and would like the machine to do these things as well. Also my price range is 5000 or less. 

Thanks for your input. I greatly appreciate it.

Chris.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a Janome MC 9500. I have had it about 5 years and love it. It is a great work horse. I have made a lot of things such as quilts, baby items, embroidered towels, onesies, have sewn baby crib sheets, burp cloths, bibs, baby clothes, baby slippers, zippered pouches, dresses for myself, and blankets. Most of the baby items I have sewn have embroidery on them. The newer version of the MC 9500 is the 9700. The only difference is the MC 9500 has a black and white screen where the MC 9700 is colored. It needs a PCA card and adapter and a card reader. These are easy to find and cheap. These are older model machines but well worth it for the price. Mine cost less than $2,000 when I bought it. I have never had a problem with it. Good luck in choosing your new machine.


----------



## ctomosky (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you so much for your reply. For now the search continues... I let you know what I decide.

Chris.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

If you have the room get a machine dedicated for just embroidery and keep a good reliable machine set up for regular sewing...i can work on quilting and watch the embroidery machiny at the same time....i have an older babylock esante which is a combo machine, but i keep it set up for doing just embroidery...my regular go to unit is an older bernina...for embroidery brother makes a nice newer, uses a usb ....for embroidery..dreammaker or something its called...


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

i currently have 2 babylocks. one is a 6 needle and the other is the ellegante2. obviously the 6 needle is embroidery only, but the ellegante is both. i can also do regular sewing without taking the embroidery unit off. just small things, tho is really all i do. these are my 2nd and 3rd babylocks. my first was an ellure. it only had a 5x7 hoop and i quickly out grew it. my 6 needle is older, so to transfer designs onto it, i plug into the computer. I dont have a way to burn designs to a 3.5" floppy. all 3 took the embroidery 'cards' (those 2" ones) my ellegante takes a flash drive as well. but i mostly just plug the computer directly into it as well. 
i do find that i either do just embroidery or just regular sewing with my projects. i do have another older white machine that i can use for oddball items (horse blankets and such) but i dont really use that too much either.


----------

